# Logitech G7 funktioniert heute Morgen plötzlich nicht mehr



## Blackout (10. Februar 2006)

*Logitech G7 funktioniert heute Morgen plötzlich nicht mehr*

Guten Morgern allerseits, hab hier ein kleines Problem das mich langsam verzweifeln lässt.
Ich habe seit knapp 4 Wochen die Logitech G7 und bin bisher absolut begeistert von der Maus gewesen und konnte nicht ein Problem mit ihr feststellen.
Aber heute Morgen kam dann ein Problem und dann gleich richtig dicke.
Rechner eingeschaltet, Maus eingeschaltet und blöd geguckt als sich im Windows der Mauszeiger nicht bewegen lies.
Die Maus leuchtet, beide Akkus sind voll und der USB Empfänger wird scheinbar erkannt wohl aber nur teilweise.

Bisher probiert:
-Neugestartert
-Anderen USB Port probiert
-beide Akkus probiert
-versucht die Maus über Tastenkombination neu zu verbinden (linke Maustaste gedrück halten, Maus einschalten, 5x rechts drücken) Dabei versucht die Maus dann stundenlang eine Verbindung aufzubauen aber es klappt nicht.
-Logitech Connect Software probiert, diese gibt als Fehlermeldung aus ich solle den USB Empfänger an den USB Anschluss anschliessen... dieser ist aber angeschlossen bzw. an anderen USB Anschlüssen getestet
-Werd jetzt Windows platt machen und hoffen das ein Neuinstall das Problem löst

Falls jemand irgendeine Idee oder einen Tipp für mich hat, wäre ich echt dankbar!

Mfg

Blackout


----------



## B3NDER (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Logitech G7 funktioniert heute Morgen plötzlich nicht mehr*

ich weiß nicht ob es dir hilft aber ich hoffs.

Wenn ich bei meiner G5 den USB umstecke dann funktioniert er nicht mehr richtig er muss nämlich an der stelle angeschlossen an dem du ihn installiert hast.

So hab ich jedenfalls mein Prob mit meiner G5 gelöst


----------



## ripitall (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Logitech G7 funktioniert heute Morgen plötzlich nicht mehr*



			
				Blackout am 10.02.2006 06:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Morgern allerseits, hab hier ein kleines Problem das mich langsam verzweifeln lässt.
> Ich habe seit knapp 4 Wochen die Logitech G7 und bin bisher absolut begeistert von der Maus gewesen und konnte nicht ein Problem mit ihr feststellen.
> Aber heute Morgen kam dann ein Problem und dann gleich richtig dicke.
> Rechner eingeschaltet, Maus eingeschaltet und blöd geguckt als sich im Windows der Mauszeiger nicht bewegen lies.
> ...



Hast du noch nen anderen Empfänger am start? Wenn ja teste den mal


----------



## Blackout (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Logitech G7 funktioniert heute Morgen plötzlich nicht mehr*



			
				ripitall am 10.02.2006 08:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du noch nen anderen Empfänger am start? Wenn ja teste den mal



Leider nein, woher auch, hab ja keine 2 G7 Mäuse.
Bin grad fertig mit Windows Neuinstall und gleich bin ich fertig mit einrichten und der große Moment kommt, wo ich die G7 wieder anschliesse, ich hoffe die funktioniert wieder


----------



## ripitall (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Logitech G7 funktioniert heute Morgen plötzlich nicht mehr*



			
				Blackout am 10.02.2006 09:25 schrieb:
			
		

> ripitall am 10.02.2006 08:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nimmst noch Wetten an? Denke mal das neue Win hats nich gebracht 
Ich hätt vorher mal n abgesicherten Modus und Knoppix getestet, um einen Hardware-Fehler auszuschließen


----------



## Blackout (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Logitech G7 funktioniert heute Morgen plötzlich nicht mehr*



			
				ripitall am 10.02.2006 10:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Blackout am 10.02.2006 09:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wette gewonnen ^^
Windows Neuinstall hatte ich so oder so vor *g*

Jo, werd jetzt gleich mal bei der Logitech Hotline anrufen (Stinknormales Ferngespräch) und mal gucken was die mir raten können  

Edit: LOL der hat mir glatt all das vorgeschlagen was ich eh schon gemacht habe...

Nunja, war eben noch bei meiner Schwester und hab dort den Empfänger samt Maus getestet mit dem gleichem Ergebnis. Nichts geht mehr und daher hab ich jetzt meinen Shop informiert das die Maus kaputt ist und die im Rahmen der gesetzlichen Gewährleistungsfrist umgetauscht werden soll... mal gucken was bei rauskommt bzw. wie lange ich auf eine funktionierenden G7 verzichten muss


----------



## Blackout (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Logitech G7 funktioniert heute Morgen plötzlich nicht mehr*

*Update*
Hatte meinen Shop Comstern.de angeschrieben und denen das Problem und meine Lösungsversuche geschildert.

20 Minuten später die absolut geile Antwort per Mail 


> Sehr geehrter Herr B.....
> 
> Es hört sich wirklich so an, dass die Maus defekt ist.
> 
> ...



Das nenn ich mal Service!

Damit sollte sich dann auch mein Problem lösen lassen!


----------



## Blackout (20. März 2006)

*AW: Logitech G7 funktioniert heute Morgen plötzlich nicht mehr*

Logitech G7 Ausfall die 2te....

Ich könnte die Bude zusammen schreien... war grad am CD brennen als sich plötzlich der Mauszeiger nicht mehr bewegen liess und zwei Sekunden später von einem komplett Absturz von Windows gefolgt wurde... und zu meinem Schrecken musste ich nach einem Neustart feststellen das die G7 keine Verbindung mehr zum Empfänger hat und somit genau der gleiche technische Defekt wie bei meiner ersten vorliegt....

Nur schein ich damit bisher der einzige zu sein da ich über Google niemand sonst mit so einem Problem finden konnte 
Bin mal gespannt wie mein Shop reagiert wenn ich denen von dem zweiten Defekt erzähle...

Das erste Mal hat sie 4 Wochen gehalten und jetzt 5 Wochen...


----------



## vinc (20. März 2006)

*AW: Logitech G7 funktioniert heute Morgen plötzlich nicht mehr*



			
				Blackout am 20.03.2006 19:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Logitech G7 Ausfall die 2te....
> 
> Ich könnte die Bude zusammen schreien... war grad am CD brennen als sich plötzlich der Mauszeiger nicht mehr bewegen liess und zwei Sekunden später von einem komplett Absturz von Windows gefolgt wurde... und zu meinem Schrecken musste ich nach einem Neustart feststellen das die G7 keine Verbindung mehr zum Empfänger hat und somit genau der gleiche technische Defekt wie bei meiner ersten vorliegt....
> 
> ...




Kann es vielleicht sein dass dein PC (die USB-Ports) deinen Empfänger schrotten. Könnte mir vorstellen das dies durch eine zu hohe Voltzahl passieren kann. Kannst ja mal durchmessen...


----------



## Blackout (20. März 2006)

*AW: Logitech G7 funktioniert heute Morgen plötzlich nicht mehr*



			
				vinc am 20.03.2006 19:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann es vielleicht sein dass dein PC (die USB-Ports) deinen Empfänger schrotten. Könnte mir vorstellen das dies durch eine zu hohe Voltzahl passieren kann. Kannst ja mal durchmessen...



Jetzt wird komisch *g* aber gut für mich 

Hab vom nem Mitarbeiter bei der Logitech Hotline den Tipp bekommen den Akku aus der G7 zu nehmen und den Empfängerstick aus dem USB Anschluss herauszunehmen. Das ganze dann 30 Minuten liegen lassen und dann den Empfänger und dann die Maus anschliessen... und siehe da sie funktioniert wieder! Warum das so ist wollte mir der Mitarbeiter nicht verraten...
Und wieso die manuell eingeleitete Verbindungssuche nicht funktioniert....

Naja egal, hauptsache mein Schatz 
 funktioniert wieder!


----------



## vinc (20. März 2006)

*AW: Logitech G7 funktioniert heute Morgen plötzlich nicht mehr*



			
				Blackout am 20.03.2006 20:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt wird komisch *g* aber gut für mich
> 
> Hab vom nem Mitarbeiter bei der Logitech Hotline den Tipp bekommen den Akku aus der G7 zu nehmen und den Empfängerstick aus dem USB Anschluss herauszunehmen. Das ganze dann 30 Minuten liegen lassen und dann den Empfänger und dann die Maus anschliessen... und siehe da sie funktioniert wieder! Warum das so ist wollte mir der Mitarbeiter nicht verraten...
> Und wieso die manuell eingeleitete Verbindungssuche nicht funktioniert....
> ...




Kann aber auch nich das wahre sein. Stell dir vor, auf ner LAN - mitten im Gefecht - "Sorry Leute, meine G7 braucht mal ne halbe Stunde pause".


----------



## harlequin (22. März 2006)

*AW: Logitech G7 funktioniert heute Morgen plötzlich nicht mehr*

auch ich hab so meine problemchen mit der g7

seit kurzem hat sie die unangenehme eigenart, sporadisch doppelkicks durchzuführen.

beim navigieren des explorers oder beim markiren von texten kann das schon mal richtig nervig werden und auch in spielen muss ich mich des öfteren für zb. ausgerutschte granaten entschuldigen.

ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das jetzt ein softwaretechnisches problem ist oder ob die maustaste einen defekt hat.

neu installiert habe ich den treiber schon, allerdings sehe ich es nicht ein, das betriebssystem deshalb komplett neu aufzuziehen.


----------

